# WTB Meat Grinder and Sausage Supplies



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well after getting my first deer ever, its now time to process it out. After calling around and getting prices approaching $250 for 4 quarters of a deer to be processed, and being an avid home cook/ smoker/ bbq'r, I've decided to take on the challenge myself.

Im looking for a meat grinder that wont give up the ghost in one season. Hoping someone might have something they want to get rid of before i drop big bucks on a new one. It would be nice if it had all the sausage tubes as well.

I would even be interested in in recommendations on equipment you guys might have for me.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Springville Meat charges $90 for a deer. Never heard of anyone charging $200+ for a deer. No matter though, doing it yourself is easy enough. Check out this one wyogoob reviewed. If you were to trust anyone's opinion of a grinder on the forum, trust goob's. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30250-100-meat-grinder-review.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I think Springville Meat charges $90 for a deer. Never heard of anyone charging $200+ for a deer. No matter though, doing it yourself is easy enough. Check out this one wyogoob reviewed. If you were to trust anyone's opinion of a grinder on the forum, trust goob's. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30250-100-meat-grinder-review.html


Kind words, thank you sir. That little $100 grinder is still going strong and it helped process my elk this season.

Many of our members have chimed in on their personal favorite grinders. I recommend going to Recipes and using the UWN search engine.

good luck


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I picked up one from walmart when it was on clearance for 40.00 about 8 years ago. Think it was originally 89.00. It has done 5 deer, 5 elk and 1 antelope and seems to be running fine. Since I haven't ever used any other one, I can't tell you if there is better. But it does fine for me. I would guess that a more expensive one you wouldn't have to cube it as small as I do for mine. but it came with a couple grinder plates and a sausage stuffer. I have made Bratwursts with it just fine. However it does take some time and work to make the brats with it. I have been playing with the idea of getting a dedicated Sausage stuffer to see if it is any easier.

Looks very similar to this one.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prago-Weston-Heavy-Duty-Electric-Meat-Grinder/14321012#about


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

$250 sounds more like the price for an elk.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$100 Meat Grinder in Goobs review :O||:

$99 Meat Stuffer from Northern Tools as well :thumb:

.....searching Goobs posts in the recipe forum :thumb:


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for the heads up everyone. didn't even realize there was a recipe section!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

carsonc1974 said:


> thanks for the heads up everyone. didn't even realize there was a recipe section!


Please don't say that out loud. Last time someone said that, we found Goob curled up in the fetal position in the corner of his basement, surrounded by various aging sausages, hams, and smoked meats just rocking back and forth mumbling about pickling salts. It wasn't pretty. It took grinding up 14 squirrels, 2 antelope, and and a racoon into a garlic fused pate' to get him back to normal.


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

i paid $0.60 a pound for breakfast sausage at the processor. my entire bill was 48 bucks... Don't know where or who quoted you 250, but i'd avoid them.


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

It was a very common name posted and used on here. I even explained the animal was already quartered and cleaned.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

carsonc1974 said:


> thanks for the heads up everyone. didn't even realize there was a recipe section!


Yeah, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that. 

.


----------

